# JD 70 loader wedge not working,



## Michael Ritzel (Aug 5, 2020)

I have a 790 John Deere. It has a 70 loader. Problem I have is that even with the wedges in place. The left arm pop's out With the bucket all the way tilted up the arms go down. Have new wedges and are genuine jd parts. When I put the wedge in place there is about a 1/4 of a inch away. If I lift the bucket up it goes over the wedges. The wedges are the same thickness as the old ones.


----------



## Rrdasmith (Apr 7, 2021)

Did you ever get this resolved? I’m having the same issue with a JD 770 and 70 Loader?




Michael Ritzel said:


> I have a 790 John Deere. It has a 70 loader. Problem I have is that even with the wedges in place. The left arm pop's out With the bucket all the way tilted up the arms go down. Have new wedges and are genuine jd parts. When I put the wedge in place there is about a 1/4 of a inch away. If I lift the bucket up it goes over the wedges. The wedges are the same thickness as the old ones.


----------

